# New wheelset on my new Felt



## Sully00 (Dec 29, 2012)

I have about 100 miles in the bike and the heavy CXP22's are now my official back up set. Ksyrium Elite S set is on and ready to go. Weather looks good for a ride tomorrow afternoon...can't wait to put some miles on them. I like this bike more and more with every trip.:thumbsup:


----------



## CMJTperry (Oct 23, 2012)

Love that bike!
I have 2011 Z85 and 2012 Z6


----------



## astrilt1 (Jan 9, 2013)

nice! would love to hear your thoughts on ride difference between the two sets of wheels.


----------



## jerdawg (Jun 14, 2012)

astrilt1 said:


> nice! would love to hear your thoughts on ride difference between the two sets of wheels.


I haven't stopped thinking about these wheels since I seen your pic....they look good!
So please, give us some feedback at to how your liking them.


----------



## Sully00 (Dec 29, 2012)

astrilt1 said:


> nice! would love to hear your thoughts on ride difference between the two sets of wheels.





jerdawg said:


> I haven't stopped thinking about these wheels since I seen your pic....they look good!
> So please, give us some feedback at to how your liking them.


So far I have about 75 miles on them. I've been very happy thus far. They are much lighter than my stock wheels. They were incredibly true right out of the box. Workmanship is very nice...these wheels look fast. Sturdy, responsive when climbing and did I say they look the part?  One of the first things I noticed was how well they spun just coasting down one of my first hills. I was doing 30 mph in no time compared to my stock wheels. I was able to score these 2013's off of ebay for $679 with shipping included. Another nice thing about the set is it comes with tires and tubes mounted. 23mm Yksion Pro Power on the back and Pro Grip on the front...25's are available. RBR members have told me to go with a custom wheelset for the value but I couldn't pass them up for the price with tires (msrp is 800).


----------

